
Show HN: A prototype app based on the StateX architecture - jdeng
https://github.com/lilac/statex-demo
======
jdeng
StateX ([https://github.com/lilac/statex](https://github.com/lilac/statex)) is
a cross platform native application architecture.

~~~
brudgers
Is there an interesting story about why the StateX architecture was created?

~~~
jdeng
I was searching for a usable/scalable way to develop cross platform native
mobile app, but found limitations of current solutions.

